# House Hunting in D.F.



## Pispis (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi:

Can someone recommend some websites to look for houses for rent in Mexico City? I think the name of the "colonia" where we need to live is Polanco.

Thanks for the info


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

Questions: 

Do you really want to rent a "house" , or does an apartment also fit your search criteria?

Are you fluent in Spanish?

If not, here is one site with apartment listings in English, and prices, etc. You can modify the search parameters.

Real Estate Mexico, Homes For Sale, Sold Properties, Brokers, Rent Apartments, Distrito Federal — metroscubicos.com


----------

